# ممكن اسعار الاجهزة الطبية فى مصر



## medosol (24 أكتوبر 2008)

انا يا جماعة ان شاء الله هبدا اورد اجهزة طبية لبعض المستشفيات والدكاترة 

كنت عايز منكم خدمة

لو حد يعرف سعر جهاز معين ياريت يحطه

لو حد يعرف كتر من نوع لجهاز واحد ياريت يحطهم ويقلى الفرق

ولو حد يدلنى على الشركات اللى بتقدم افضل اسعار

ولكم جزيل الشكر اخوانى

وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## مروان838 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

صديقى العزيز لابد من دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية لمثل هذا المشروع هذه هى نقطة البداية لاى مشروع


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (12 أكتوبر 2010)

أنا عندى شركة لو احتجت التواصل هذا إيميلى راسلنى
[email protected]


----------

